# interesting interview with bart bellon



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

interesting opinions from him on all sorts of topics. im sure people with female dogs would disagree with him

Interview With Bart Bellon


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Very old interview. Bart has got to be one of the best trainers of the age.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Why would they disagree?


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

because they think their female is just as big and bad and can do just as well?


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Question is can they prove it? I work a female but I know if I take 10 females and 10 males Im more likely to find a stronger dog in the male group.

If you have a truly strong proven female she is worth her weight in gold.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Blitzkrieg1 said:


> Question is can they prove it? I work a female but I know if I take 10 females and 10 males Im more likely to find a stronger dog in the male group.
> 
> *If you have a truly strong proven female she is worth her weight in gold*.


Only if she reproduces herself. According to the fellow in the interview, the bitches that were like this seem to be some type of an anomaly, and did not reproduce themselves. 

I think it is perfectly natural for a male of a species and a female of a species to have some characteristics that are different. Consider the Lipizzaner horses, the females have a different center of gravity than the males and were used primarily as cart horses. Gestation requires this. The stallions were used for battle. I am not sure how the temperaments differ between male and female though. 

Females primarily need to protect the den and pups. Males need to protect their breeding rights. Females will fight to the finish, males generally fight and then drop it when both parties are relatively intact. Males and females are different. If you have a female that is more like a male, then it also makes sense that she may not reproduce herself that well.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

I have an exceptionally bad #%^ female that will put 99% of male dogs to shame  time will tell if she reproduces herself


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

There are a few of us with some extremely strong females and some that have produced themselves for several generations. That said, it is sill easier to find extremely strong males. Even in that case, though, they need to be bred to strong females to pass on themselves with any regularity. 

I can't watch the video, but have never felt the need to argue about the power of males Vs. females. Males are for the most part, bigger, more muscular and that testosterone tends to make them better in protection work. Females, though, can be far nastier.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Depends on the dog. I've been told by our trainer females are harder to train as far as SchH. Then again I've seen females put a male to shame. For some reason I feel females are more fearless and driven. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

It still isn't in disagreement with what he said though. He acknowledged there are strong females out there he just said it was aberrant.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

I always learn something when I watch a Bart Bellon video. As to the female vs. male dog debate- many "dog people" are women but all the top schutzhund/protection trainers are men. Ever notice that? Thus, the trainer's gender may influence their choice of dog gender. I don't have a problem with my female dog's heat cycles and hormones, but I can see how a guy might- especially in a top competition dog. Pregnancies would also cost time in training and competition. That, and females are smaller and less built, generally. I do see differences in female/male dogs, but training approaches can be adjusted accordingly and a female can be just as strong in the work, and certainly bring a bit more of a serious edge that most males don't.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

lhczth said:


> There are a few of us with some extremely strong females and some that have produced themselves for several generations. That said, it is sill easier to find extremely strong males. Even in that case, though, they need to be bred to strong females to pass on themselves with any regularity.
> 
> I can't watch the video, but have never felt the need to argue about the power of males Vs. females. Males are for the most part, bigger, more muscular and that testosterone tends to make them better in protection work. Females, though, can be far nastier.


A training friend said he thought strong bitches might have higher testosterone than other females and was the source of their strength. He mentioned he noticed a correlation with strong females often having longer heat cycles. Mentioned it b/c my female has a heat cycle every 9 - 11 months vice the normal 6.

Thoughts?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Hunter, I haven't noticed that though Nike took a long time to come into heat the first time (she was 12.5 months) and did go almost 9 months if bred. Her normal cycle, though, was 6 months normally and then 6-7 months as she aged. Vala cycled around 6 months except when she had a litter and then went 7 months. Deja goes around 6 months too, almost 9 months, though, after having puppies and is starting to come in less often as she ages. Deja is a dog more like her grandmother in many ways. We shall see what her daughter does. Nike was Vala's mother who is Deja's mother. 

Thinking back; Treue who was a rather tough bitch, but had practically no aggression, cycled every 4.5 months.


----------

